# Split Nails and Abnormal Cores



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I drew a line to show you how much of the nail needs to be trimmed off.

Don't try cutting all of that off at once. You will want to trim a little at a time every couple days. When the nails are dark, what you are looking at is the tips of the nails. As you trim a tiny bit off, look at the nail end. That will tell you when you are getting close to the quick. It will look different than just the overgrown nail.


----------



## Adriel (Dec 15, 2013)

Megora said:


> I drew a line to show you how much of the nail needs to be trimmed off.
> 
> Don't try cutting all of that off at once. You will want to trim a little at a time every couple days. When the nails are dark, what you are looking at is the tips of the nails. As you trim a tiny bit off, look at the nail end. That will tell you when you are getting close to the quick. It will look different than just the overgrown nail.


Megora, that really helps especially since a visual person! 

Same for fronts? They are much longer, always have for some reason.

So, like an eighth inch? 

What do you mean about the end being different? You mean where the curve stops?

This is so nice to finally get over my fear and learn how to do it. Eventually will get it... :


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, I agree with Megora. There is a lot of nail that should come off. See where the nail bed seems to no longer surround the quick? Perhaps what you are calling the split? That is about the longest the nails should be and the line Megora drew is an ideal length. 

If you use a dremel, you can see a faint white circle as you are approaching the quick - this is where you would stop once you have trimmed the nails down. 

Using nail cutters you can look underneath a black nail and look for the narrowing - again this would be after the nails have been gradually trimmed down - right now the quicks are most likely too extended for the above methods to work.

The nail base is thick - where it begins to kind of thin (or not be so solid) is where the nails should be trimmed back to. A little twice a week until they are short and then once a week will take care of the nails.

The quick will recede as the nail is shortened, which is why twice a week trimming will allow you to bring the nails back.


----------



## Adriel (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, went ahead and did it, as no time like the present. : And flopped out on the bed exhausted.  Started with fronts since the most risky. On the rear, went two passes and got two whimpers as a result of going heavy, especially when the clipper blade got stuck. Most of the rears trimmed to just before the line/split.

Once I had done it, can see what y'all mean by the white. It goes to the edge of the outer layer, then as cut back gets almost to a dot.

Oh, and made sure Ember was knowing what was going on and in control (when whimpers or nosed, stopped and let go of my grips). For the first time, didn't need the flour. 

Can I even trim the thick part down a little on the fronts? 

Again, than y'all for this great help!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adriel*

My husband and I are always afraid of cutting the quick and it bleeding. We just had our Tucker at the vet yesterday to have his nails trimmed. He also had a split/broken nail that they needed to see, trim and bandage.
Groomers will also trim nails. *Regarding split or broken nails I WOULD DEFINITELY have a vet look at her!!! I read this can be very painful for a dog, that's why we took Tucker to the vet yesterday.*


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

There was a reason you shouldn't have gone all the way to Kate's line the first cutting. So, how the quick (where there is blood supply in the nail) is if it is stimulated, it will recede. Your goal is to give it some stimulation so that it starts to recede. 
Don't cut any more today or even tomorrow. The next day, take just the tiniest sliver off, don't get enthusiastic. Three days later, do that again. You need to let the quick recede. Where it is dark in the nail (looking through it) is the quick. There's no hurry and it's more a 'stay on top of it' job than a 'go deep and be done' job. Eventually you can make the thick part shorter but that'll take some time.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I just looked at your pics again. Once that hair between her pads grows back, don't cut it that short or between her pads again - just cut the bottom of the pads off even. The pricklies from cutting between may bother her and she may start licking and create another problem.


----------



## Adriel (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey Karen and Robin, this thread is from last August. Since then, been trying to keep up, however, also was volunteering until someone lied and asked us not to come back (their loss as in four months Ember got over $1,000 in donations). I am the personality type when get overwhelmed, shut down. Because just learning how to prioritize, there is way too much for me to do. I have been over volunteering and taking care of family, both terminated. Today need to get my H.V.A.C. homework half done and keep getting distracted. Hasn't got done partly because yesterday gave Ember a full bath (meaning with conditioner, which this first time cuddled with me while I showered in the tub). The weeds are about to seed. So, which first?




Karen519 said:


> My husband and I are always afraid of cutting the quick and it bleeding. We just had our Tucker at the vet yesterday to have his nails trimmed. He also had a split/broken nail that they needed to see, trim and bandage.
> Groomers will also trim nails. *Regarding split or broken nails I WOULD DEFINITELY have a vet look at her!!! I read this can be very painful for a dog, that's why we took Tucker to the vet yesterday.*


Why don't you use a Dremel? I much prefer and Ember seems more at ease with it. Then, when she says done, I stop.

After all this time, can't remember what happened; think just trimmed it out myself. Grew up with the mentality animals only go for emergencies, but my new friends have me going to a new vet that doesn't scold me for coming in and the friend that still with got me to go until the issues were resolved.




Prism Goldens said:


> There was a reason you shouldn't have gone all the way to Kate's line the first cutting. So, how the quick (where there is blood supply in the nail) is if it is stimulated, it will recede. Your goal is to give it some stimulation so that it starts to recede.
> Don't cut any more today or even tomorrow. The next day, take just the tiniest sliver off, don't get enthusiastic. Three days later, do that again. You need to let the quick recede. Where it is dark in the nail (looking through it) is the quick. There's no hurry and it's more a 'stay on top of it' job than a 'go deep and be done' job. Eventually you can make the thick part shorter but that'll take some time.


Don't think seen them recede. Is this because not trimming often enough? Does the Dremel stimulate? That's how the groomers do it, unless ask, and based on my experience, cut the quicks anyway. (I don't like groomers at all, so have my own tools and do it myself. Very easy, except the cat which was moderately easy fur wise.)

The biggest issue is Ember's nails are very dark and bit harder, though not as hard as the Phoebe, who passed a couple years ago.

In short, I need a schedule. Ember gets a bath every two weeks if not once a week, for example.


----------



## Adriel (Dec 15, 2013)

Prism Goldens said:


> I just looked at your pics again. Once that hair between her pads grows back, don't cut it that short or between her pads again - just cut the bottom of the pads off even. The pricklies from cutting between may bother her and she may start licking and create another problem.


We been doing this since August and have found no increase in licking or chewing, except anxiety. Needs to be short so can walk near the railings. Would doing less achieve the same?

What do you mean by prickles?

In regards to anxiety, found out after over five years, Ember's tongue flapping is anxiety. Use to be able to tolerate, but has become much worse. Prozac didn't help. I stopped her from doing it, however, as a substitute licks/chews her paws and wrists. Keep an eye on how much, if sense enough, tell her and she stops. Most times though only a few minutes. Keep an eye out for any redness, as know can be an issue with Goldens.


----------

